# Good Home Made CHUM



## N-Reel-Trouble

What all do you guys put in your chum?

All I know is bonita, oil, mullet, anything else lying around, and I've heard of goat feed. Supposedly it soaks up the oils and floats...


----------



## Cuz

I use seafood flavored dry cat food, old bread from discount bread store, any old bait/fish scraps and mix in menhaden milk or oil.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Twinkies and a half a double cheesburger from McDonalds has found its way into my wood chipper, with great rtesults.

I need to do a study to see wich of those it was that did the trick, or if it was a chemical compound created by the 2 that they loved!

Oats is one I have heard, to disperce it and spread it better. I have put sand, wich sinks and creates a taller love trail in the water colum.


----------



## FenderBender

> *Clay-Doh (3/12/2008)* taller love trail .




HA HA now thats just plain funny! I love it.


----------



## Nicevilleski

Sinking cat fish food...50 lb bag for about 15 bucks. Then add menhaden oil or milk...works everytime!

You can get the catfish food at a feed store (Sharon's in Niceville); and the menhaden at Half Hitch Tackle in Destin.


----------



## Mikvi

Don't use floating cat food.I did and the boat ended up covered with seagull s**t


----------



## Radiater

Good luck on getting some people to answer this. Trying to get some peoples chum receipe is like trying to get thier Grandma's gumbo secret ingredient!!!:doh


----------



## Ithaca37

Like the post above, I have always mixed seafood cat food, bread, and menehaden oil.


----------



## Danno

I have used the same, sometimes mixing the dry and can cat food. My wife hates it, but I usually mix it ahead of time, shape in a tube and freeze it in a zip lock bag and its ready for my next trip out.


----------



## captken

It all depends on the species you want to catch. Fish based chums won't do you a lot of good if you are fishing for Sheepshead or Drum. Crab. shrimp, barnacle, clam or oyster chum works best for them. Octopus works fine too but it is mighty hard to catch an Octopus when you need one inshore. Redfish and Trout respond better to crustacean based chum than to fish based. Oh yeah, Pompano like crustacean based chum too. Actually, most fish respond well to it. Bluegills and Shellcrackers love crab chum.

If anybody is interested, I'll post a list of ingredients for "Capt. Ken's Elixir," along with tools you will need to make it. "Capt. Ken's Elixir" is sort of a "dipping sauce" for specially modified jigs and flies. Bigger batches make great chum.

Soaking chunks of cinder block in Menhaden oil gets fish attention without feeding them. You won't need a chum bag either. With cinder block, you chum from the bottom up. I do the same thing with crab and shrimp chum when fishing for Sheepshead and Drum.


----------



## seapro

Mikvi, thats funny.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *captken (4/13/2008)* Bluegills and Shellcrackers love crab chum.If anybody is interested, I'll post a list of ingredients for "Capt. Ken's Elixir," along with tools you will need to make it..


Heck yeah I'm interested !! Post away. Include the crab chum for bluegill and shellcracker.


----------



## captken

Capt Ken's Elixir.

For dunking lures, all you will need is a 3" or 4" domed PVC pipe cap, 6" of 1/2 PVC pipe and a 1/2" domed Pipe Cap. 

What we are using here is a Mortar & Pestal. The 3 or 4" pipe cap is the mortar and the length of 1/2" PVC pipe with cap is the Pestal.

Break the heads off 1/2 dozen live shrimp (or use whole Shrimp) and bash them in the Mortar. Add a couple of TBsps of cheap cooking oil and 1/2tsp of non iodized salt. You can squeeze the solid material out through a piece of cheese cloth or leave it in. I do both.

Alternatively, use any kind of crab in place of shrimp. Sand Fleas and Coquinas work too. Pull the shell and pinchers off large crabs first. Barnacles are fantastic but not easy to get. Lobster heads are primo.

This stuff doesn't freeze well but will keep on ice for several days.

This jig is a Pompano killer.










The little fuzzy thing on the jig hook is a craft store "Pom-Pom." It soaks up scent and releases it slowly. I often rig one on a hook above my Pompano jig.

***********************************************************

CHUM

For large batches for chum, go to Goodwill and pick up a $5 Blender. You will need several pounds of shrimp (just the heads work fine) or a dozen crabs. After blending the crabs or shrimp heads withseveral cups of oil, add the resulting mess to a couple of pounds of cooked rice (cool before addingshrimp or crab gloop)Mix thoroughly and chum sparingly.

I regularly catch 2# Bluegills and Shellcrackers.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Thanks a lot CaptKen :bowdown


----------



## joe(Team Miss Emily)

i have always used the sinking catfish food and manhaden oil, it works great but chicken dolphin love it to


----------

